# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما معنى قوله تعالى: {ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى}؟

## سوما

السلام عليكم ...ما معنى كلمة وزرا وازرة

----------


## سوما

: ما معنى وزرا وازرة؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن كان المقصود قوله تعالى: {ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى} فالوزر هو الإثم، والوازرة مقترف الإثم.
أي لا يحمل أحد ذنب أحد.
والله أعلم.

----------


## سوما

شكرا لك سيدي جزاك الله كل خير بإن الله

----------


## محمدسيف الاسلام

السلام عليكم 
فسرتها اما المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها بقولها 
لا تحمل نفس ذنب نفس اخرى 
والسلام عليكم

----------

